# Η Ελλάδα των πολλών ντεσιμπέλ



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Έχω αλλεργία στους θορύβους και κάνω ό,τι μπορώ να τους αποφεύγω, κατά κανόνα με επιτυχία. Όταν βρίσκομαι με παρέα, θέλω να μπορώ να ακούω τους συνομιλητές μου. Αν είμαστε σε δημόσιο χώρο, θέλω να γίνεται αυτό κατανοητό και σεβαστό. Όταν είμαστε μια παρέα από ενήλικα άτομα που με την πρώτη μάτια μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι δεν έχουν μαζευτεί για να χουφτώνονται και να ανταλλάσσουν λάγνες ματιές ολοβραδίς, περιμένω από τον οικοδεσπότη, ιδίως αν αμείβεται για τις υπηρεσίες του, να μας αντιμετωπίζει σαν ώριμα και απαιτητικά άτομα: όχι μόνο να μη μας ξεκουφαίνει με τα ντεσιμπέλ της μουσικής του, αλλά να έρχεται κάθε τόσο και να ρωτάει: «Είναι η μουσική του γούστου σας;» «Μήπως τη θέλετε πιο δυνατά; Πιο χαμηλά;»

Ωραία, ξέρω ότι όλοι καγχάσατε εδώ, ότι σκεφτήκατε «Μα πού ζει ο άνθρωπος;». Κι εγώ για να γελάσουμε το είπα, γιατί ξέρουμε ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα: πολλοί υπεύθυνοι μουσικής σε μαγαζιά ή εκδηλώσεις έχουν ένα μόνο πρότυπο στο ακατοίκητό τους: τα πολλά ντεσιμπέλ. Πας σε γάμο, από εκείνους που οι άνθρωποι που σε κάλεσαν έχουν επενδύσει μισό διαμέρισμα για να κάνουν φιγούρα στους καλεσμένους, αλλά κανένας δεν έχει το νιονιό να πει στον ντιτζέι ότι την ώρα του φαγητού οι άνθρωποι τρώνε και μιλάνε. Μπορεί να χρειάζονται αργότερα τα ντεσιμπέλ για να χορέψουν, αλλά δεν τα χρειάζονται για να τους ανοίξει η όρεξη. 

Πας σε τόπους παραθερισμού και ζεις το απόλυτο μουσικό χαλί και το απόλυτο μουσικό χάλι καθώς αν σταθείς ανάμεσα σε δυο μαγαζιά, άλλα θα ακούει το ένα σου αφτί και άλλα το άλλο. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχω περάσει ολόκληρο βράδυ απολαμβάνοντας διπλό μουσικό πρόγραμμα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι όλοι έχετε παρόμοιες ιστορίες να μοιραστείτε. Κάποιοι θα θυμούνται τη φορά που είχα ξηλώσει τα κοντινά μας μεγάφωνα σε γνωστό κέντρο.

Ένας αγαπημένος μου δρόμος της καλοκαιρινής Αθήνας είναι η Αδριανού, το κομμάτι της δίπλα στο Θησείο. Λατρεύω την παλιά Αθήνα, έχω περάσει εκεί είκοσι χρόνια της ζωής μου. Η Αδριανού έχει ωραία θέα και πανέμορφο φως. Είναι επίσης η καλύτερη πασαρέλα. Μαζευτήκαμε πάλι εκεί με κάποιους φίλους προ ημερών, σε καινούργιο μαγαζί. Το παλιό μας στέκι είχε κλείσει — δεν μάθαμε γιατί. Νωρίς νωρίς ένας άνδρας και μια γυναίκα άρχισαν να τραγουδούν διακριτικά. Ήταν ακριβώς δίπλα μας, αλλά δεν ενοχλούσαν πολύ, δεν μας δυσκόλευαν πολύ τη συζήτηση· κάποιες φορές μάλιστα, αν η επιλογή τραγουδιού ήταν καλή, μας άρεσαν κιόλας. 

Κάπου στις εννιά ωστόσο, το σκηνικό άλλαξε δραματικά. Το μαγαζί λες και γέμισε μπάσα, που έμπαιναν από παντού και ξεχύνονταν γύρω μας σαν βοθρολύματα. Ώρα να αλλάξουμε μαγαζί. Βγήκαμε στο δρόμο και αντιληφθήκαμε ότι ο θόρυβος δεν ήταν από τους δικούς μας μουσικούς, αλλά από το διπλανό μαγαζί! Στην Αδριανού έχουν τη δική τους πατέντα, που είτε την ξεκίνησαν φέτος ή φέτος την ανακάλυψα εγώ: θόρυβο με βάρδιες. Και μιλάμε για άγριο θόρυβο, για θόρυβο νησιωτικών προδιαγραφών, για απίστευτα ντεσιμπέλ. Σταματά ο θόρυβος που λέγεται μουσική στο ένα μαγαζί και αρχίζει στο άλλο και εσύ είσαι στο άλλο άκρο του δρόμου και εξακολουθείς να ακούς μια χαρά. 

Είχαμε βρει καταφύγιο σε ένα ήσυχο ζαχαροπλαστείο στην κάτω μεριά της Αδριανού και ακούγαμε το ροκ πρόγραμμα από το μαγαζί στην πάνω μεριά του δρόμου. Τελείωσε το ροκ πρόγραμμα και άρχισε στο διπλανό μαγαζί ο τραγουδιστής με το πιάνο, που μπορούσες να τον ακούσεις ακόμα κι αν ήσουν πάνω στον ιερό βράχο. Φεύγαμε περπατώντας από την Αδριανού και, προτού προλάβουν τα αφτιά μας να αποχαιρετίσουν τον πιανίστα, μας υποδέχτηκε η ντίσκο από το A for Athens, που γέμιζε, ξεκούφαινε, όλη την πλατεία του Μοναστηρακίου.

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το πλάνο έχει μια κάποια λογική, αποκαλύπτει ύπαρξη προγραμματισμού και συνεννόησης — αρκεί να έχεις κι εσύ κάποιον χάρτη των θορύβων για να ξέρεις τι θα αποφύγεις. Ωστόσο, κάπου μου χάλασαν τη νυχτερινή Αδριανού. Η απογευματινή παραμένει, ελπίζω, αξεπέραστη για ουζάκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

+1000

*Hear, Hear*, ρε μπαγάσες!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Είναι προφανές ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες κάποιων χώρων εστίασης δεν έχουν ιδέα για την βέλτιστη ένταση της μουσικής στον χώρο τους. Νομίζουν ότι αν η μουσική είναι δυνατά, οι πελάτες θα "διασκεδάζουν", ενώ είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι όταν πας σε *εστιατόριο*, η πρώτη σου προτεραιότητα είναι να μιλάς με τους συνδαιτυμόνες σου.

Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, πριν γίνει η Πανόρμου στο στυλ νησιώτικης χάβρας από μπαράκια που είναι τώρα, πήγαινα συχνά απογευματινές ώρες σ' ένα εστιατόριο-μπιστρό, το Επί της Πανόρμου. Τώρα έχει αντικατασταθεί από μια μπιραρία, νομίζω. Πήγαμε δυο άτομα ένα απόγευμα στις 7 να φάμε. Είχε απόλυτη ησυχία, ήμασταν οι μοναδικοί άνθρωποι μέσα στο μαγαζί. Μόλις καθίσαμε, έτρεξε ο νεαρός υπάλληλος να βάλει δυνατά τη μουσική. Τον φώναξα και τον ρώτησα γιατί το 'κανε αυτό. Απάντησε ότι έτσι του έχει πει το αφεντικό, μόλις μπαίνει κόσμος να βάζει τη μουσική. Διατύπωσε δε και την αφελέστατη θεωρία του, για τις ώρες που είναι γεμάτο το μαγαζί. "Η μουσική ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι δυνατά, για να καλύπτει τις φωνές των ανθρώπων που μιλάνε πολύ δυνατά". "Βρε μπούφο", του είπα, "οι άνθρωποι φωνάζουν ΕΠΕΙΔΗ έχεις τη μουσική δυνατά, προσπαθούν να ακουστούν ακόμα κι από τον διπλανό τους". Αλλά προφανώς, ήταν πολύ δύσκολο για να το καταλάβει.

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, το πρώτο και κύριο κριτήριό μου για να μπω σ' ένα μαγαζί είναι αν έχει δυνατά τη μουσική. Υπάρχει ακόμα και ένα βλακομάγαζο με ρούχα στην περιοχή μου, την Αγία Παρασκευή, που φαίνεται ότι απευθύνεται σε κάποια άλλη πελατεία, εμένα δεν με θέλουν για πελάτισσα: με το που ανοίγουν, στις 9 το πρωί, βάζουν μουσική στη διαπασών που ακούγεται έξω στον δρόμο την ώρα που περνάς. Εννοείται ότι δεν πατάω το πόδι μου μέσα. Είναι μεγάλο μαγαζί, με πολύ εμπόρευμα, και δεν νομίζω ότι τους συμφέρει να διώχνουν πελάτες, αλλά δεν θα τους περνάει καν από το μυαλό ότι χάνουν τις πελάτισσες από μια ηλικία και πάνω επειδή τις διώχνει η μουσική, και μάλλον θα βρίζουν μόνο την κακούργα την οικονομική κρίση.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Αχ, αχ, αχ, γιου ντον'τ γκετ ιτ, γκάιζ. Δεν είσαστε εσείς το τάργκετ γκρουπ των μαγαζιών που περιγράφετε....


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2012)

Μα αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ. Ότι δεν είμαστε το τάργκετ γκρουπ -- αλλά από την άλλη, δεν θέλουν να χάνουν πελάτες. Αλίμονο αν το μαγαζί με τα ρούχα έχει περιθώριο να χάνει πελάτες λόγω της μουσικής. Επίσης, το μαγαζί που στις 10 δεν μας θέλει για πελάτες επειδή είμαστε γέροι, στις 7 που ήταν άδειο πολύ μας ήθελε για πελάτες, αλλά φυσικά δεν θα μας ξαναδεί. 

Υπάρχει και αυτό που περιγράφει ο Nickel πιο πάνω, δηλαδή η ηχορύπανση από το _διπλανό _μαγαζί, που δεν αφορά κανένα τάργκετ γκρουπ. Με ποια λογική ένα μαγαζί μπορεί να ηχορυπαίνει σε μεγάλη απόσταση;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Με ποια λογική ένα μαγαζί μπορεί να ηχορυπαίνει σε μεγάλη απόσταση;



Με αυτή που του_ επιτρέπει _να το κάνει ( ; )


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2012)

Δηλαδή, μεταξύ της Αγγλίας, όπου έρχεται η αστυνομία να διακόψει τη συναυλία των μεγάλων σταρ επειδή η ώρα πήγε 11, και της Ελλάδας, της απόλυτης ασυδοσίας των ντεσιμπέλ και όχι μόνο, δεν είναι δυνατόν να βρεθεί μια μέση κατάσταση;


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Αυτό με το τάργκετ γκρουπ το ακούω συνέχεια και το λέω κι εγώ, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι και όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια πάλι σε μέρη που μπορούσαμε να κουβεντιάσουμε πηγαίναμε με την παρέα μου και το πολύ να είχαμε πάει πεντέξι φορές σε πιο θορυβώδη. Άλλωστε το τάργκετ γκρουπ έχει να κάνει με το είδος της μουσικής, όχι με την ένταση, και ναι, μου έχει τύχει να έχουν Πάριο και λοιπά σοροπιαστά που ακούνε οι μεσήλικες, στο τέρμα. 
Όσο για τα εμπορικά καταστήματα, αυτά δεν ξέρω γιατί χρειάζονται τη μουσική δυνατά. Μπήκα μια μέρα σε ένα Χόλιστερ και βγήκα τρέχοντας με τα αυτιά μου να πονάνε (πέρα από το ότι όλες μου οι αισθήσεις βασανίστηκαν εκεί μέσα, Γκουαντάναμο έπρεπε να το λένε το μαγαζί). Μετά διάβαζα ότι οι οδηγίες που έχουν είναι να είναι η μουσική 85 ντεσιμπέλ, κι αυτό γιατί στις ΗΠΑ στα 90 πρέπει το προσωπικό να φοράει υποχρεωτικά ωτοασπίδες. Αλλά σε μετρήσεις που έγιναν τυχαία η μουσική ήταν πάνω από 90 ντεσιμπέλ σε πολλά υποκαταστήματά τους.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Το υποψιαζόμουν, αλλά τώρα το έχω και in black and white.. well, sorta  ;)
Λοιπόν, η εξίσωση πάει ως εξής: δυνατή μουσική = μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση + όξω η γερουσία.
Told ya!


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Τι γίνεται όμως όταν η γερουσία έχει τα λεφτά;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Κανένα πρόβλημα με 700.000 γκουγκλιές για τη δήλωση «του μπαμπά μου τα λεφτά είναι δυο φορές λεφτά μου».


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Τις μελέτες για τη σχέση του θορύβου με την κατανάλωση τις ξέρω από τον καιρό που έπρεπε να διακρίνω κι εγώ ανάμεσα στη διονυσιακή μου πλευρά και την πλευρά που αναζητούσε έναν ήσυχο χώρο για συζήτηση. Τα μαγαζιά που λειτουργούν με τέτοια πρόβατα, ας κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Εγώ απλώς μισώ τον εαυτό μου για κάθε φορά που λόγω παρέας βρέθηκα σε μέρη όπου περνούσα την ώρα με γυάλινα μάτια, ένα χαζό χαμόγελο, την τεράστια απορία για την ανθρώπινη μωρία και την έντονη επιθυμία να στραγγαλίσω τον ντιτζέι και τον ιδιοκτήτη του μαγαζιού ταυτόχρονα. Αλλά, όταν ο ρόλος του μαγαζιού είναι να φιλοξενήσει ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις που δεν εμπίπτουν στις νεαντερτάλιες συνταγές διασκέδασης, έχω αποφασίσει πια ότι θα ακούγομαι εγώ πάνω από τη μουσική — μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να χαμηλώσουν την τελευταία. Ίσως να είναι κι αυτή μια λύση αν τα μεγάφωνα δεν είναι προσβάσιμα για ξήλωμα. 

Κατά τ’ άλλα, δεν διαφωνώ με τη συνταγή της Αδριανού. Αν δεν υπάρχουν περίοικοι να ενοχλούνται και αν οι θαμώνες ξέρουν τι τους περιμένει, θα ζήσουμε με τα ντεσιμπέλ. Αλλά όχι με τη Βαβέλ και την αλληλεπικάλυψη των ήχων.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2012)

Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση του θέματος του αστικού θορύβου ανακαλύπτω σε περσινό τεύχος της _Athens Voice_ (τεύχ. 341, 6 Απριλίου 2011) με τον (προφανή) τίτλο: 

*ATHENS NOISE

Πόσα ντεσιμπέλ βαράει η Αθήνα στ’ αυτιά μας;*​
*Καταγραφή του αστικού θορύβου*

Μηχανάκι με κομμένη εξάτμιση τρομοκρατεί την Πατησίων, αυτοκίνητο ανατινάζει με την κόρνα του την Κηφισίας, διαδηλωτές πλημμυρίζουν την Κλαυθμώνος με συνθήματα βροντερά αλλά και με ρίμα, στην Πανεπιστημίου ένας μόνος ζητιάνος επαναλαμβάνει βασανιστικά τη λέξη «πεινάω». Καρδερίνες στον Λυκαβηττό, μανάβηδες με φωνή γεμάτη τσαλιμάκια στη λαϊκή της Καλλιδρομίου. Οι DJs βαράνε αλύπητα με ήχους τους καφεθαμώνες της Σκουφά, στην Πανόρμου όμως τη μάχη κερδίζουν οι παθιασμένες φωνές των φοιτητών που καλύπτουν τις νότες. Ήχοι και θόρυβοι μιξαρισμένοι στην τύχη, χωρίς sound check, περνούν μέσα από την κονσόλα του πεζοδρομίου και της πλατείας και συνθέτουν το soundtrack της Αθήνας. Με ένα ντεσιμπελόμετρο στο χέρι και με σύμβουλο το τμήμα Καταπολέμησης Θορύβου, η ΑΤΗENS VOICE μέτρησε τους ήχους της πόλης και βρήκε ότι μόλις τρία ντεσιμπέλ κάνουν τη διαφορά.







Από την καταγραφή δεν λείπει και το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον· από την ανθολογητέα λέξη «προστιμοποίηση» ώς τη μικρή συλλογή λέξεων και εκφράσεων σχετικών με το θόρυβο:

*ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ*
Έκανε πάταγο
τον έκανα βούκινο
τρομερός θόρυβος
έγινε ντόρος
διατυμπανίζω
τι σαματάς είναι αυτός;
βόμβος
τρανό όνομα
παράσιτα
έκανε μπαμ
έγινε σούσουρο
ορυμαγδός
πατιρντί
τρελό νταβαντούρι
αντάρα
σκάσε

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση προβαίνει σε (μάταιες) εισηγήσεις …

*Η ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΒΡΥΞΕΛΛΩΝ*

Σύμφωνα με την οδηγία 2002/49/ΕΚ τα κράτη μέλη έπρεπε να είχαν εκπονήσει στρατηγικούς χάρτες θορύβου το αργότερο στις 30 Ιουνίου 2007 και σχέδια δράσης για τη διαχείριση, στην επικράτειά τους, των προβλημάτων και των επιδράσεων του θορύβου μέχρι τις 18 Ιουλίου 2008. O επίτροπος Περιβάλλοντος, Γιάνες Ποτότσνικ, έχει απαντήσει σε σχετική ερώτηση ευρωβουλευτή ότι «οι ελληνικές αρχές έχουν κοινοποιήσει μόνο έκθεση σχετικά με τους χάρτες θορύβου όσον αφορά το αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος».

… ενώ οι μετρήσεις ανεβαίνουν και κατεβαίνουν …

*O ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ *

Κατά 90% μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος για εμφάνιση υπέρτασης: από 64 ντεσιμπέλ και άνω.
Μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα καρδιαγγειακών παθήσεων: κοντά σε αεροδρόμια.
Ξύπνημα με νεύρα, κούραση και πεσμένη απόδοση: κατά τη διάρκεια ύπνου με ήχους άνω των 35 ντεσιμπέλ.
5% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ξυπνήσεις: από έναν ξαφνικό ήχο στα 40 ντεσιμπέλ.
30% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ξυπνήσεις: από ήχο στα 70 ντεσιμπέλ.
Πιο επιρρεπείς σε ατυχήματα: οι εργαζόμενοι σε περιβάλλον με 90 ντεσιμπέλ.
Βλάβη σε ενάμισι λεπτό: από έκθεση σε 110 ντεσιμπέλ.
Στα νοσοκομεία, στα δωμάτια των ασθενών, η στάθμη δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 30 ντεσιμπέλ το πρωί και τα 40 κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας.
Στα σχολεία το μάθημα πρέπει να γίνεται σε στάθμη των 35 ντεσιμπέλ.

*ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ*

Σε εσωτερικό χώρο: θόρυβοι κάτω των 45 ντεσιμπέλ.
Στα 48 ντεσιμπέλ η μέγιστη απόσταση για ευκρινή συνομιλία είναι τα 7 μέτρα.
Στα 63 ντεσιμπέλ πέφτει στα 1,2 μέτρα.
Πάνω από 77 ντεσιμπέλ δεν είναι καν συνομιλία.

(μελέτη πανεπιστημιακού νοσοκομείου Λουντ, Σουηδία, ΤΕΕ)

Αλλά το καλύτερο φυλάγεται, όπως πάντα για το τέλος …

*ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΤΕΣΙΜΠΕΛΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ*



Ξυπνητήρι | 80 db
Κουδούνι πόρτας | 80 db
Χτύπημα τηλεφώνου | 80 db
Στο σπίτι (πλυντήριο, απορροφητήρας, τηλεόραση, παιδιά κ.λπ.) | 40-55 db
Ηλεκτρική σκούπα | 60-70 db
Κομπρεσέρ | 100 db
Κυκλοφοριακό (κόρνες αυτοκινήτων, μαρσαρίσματα κ.λπ.) | 80-85 db
Οικοδομικές εργασίες | 90 db
Οδηγός κάμπριο με ταχύτητα80-112 χλμ. | 88-99 db, όσο ο ήχος ενός τρυπανιού
DJ set Jeff Mills στο Βios | 100 db
Σειρήνα ασθενοφόρου | 90 db
Kατάστημα Ζara, Σάββατο μεσημέρι | 75 db
Γραφεία Αthens Voice | 70-80 db
*Πλατεία Εξαρχείων*
|
*60-65 db*
*Πλατεία Εξαρχείων με ΜΑΤ*
|
*50-55 db*
… απ’ όπου αβίαστα εξάγεται το επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα ότι *τα ΜΑΤ κάνουν καλό στην υγεία*!






Συγγραφείς Γιώργος Δημητρακόπουλος και Λένα Χουρμούζη
Εικονογράφηση Σίνα Μουταφίδου


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Τι οικοδομικές εργασίες; Σαν να λέμε "μεταφορικό μέσο". Άσε που εγώ ξέρω παιδιά που άνετα θα ήταν στην κορυφή της λίστας.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2012)

Ελλάδα με Σαίξπηρ, Ελλάδα με μπιτάκια (Ξυδάκης)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Πρέπει όλοι να διδαχτούν από τον ιστορικό συμβιβασμό της Αδριανού: βάρδιες στα ντεσιμπέλ. 

Βέβαια ο δικός τους ήταν παράνομος κάφρος, που είναι η χειρότερη φάρα. Αλλά δεν έχω συμβιβάσει ακόμα το «[η αντιδήμαρχος] εξήγησε ότι νομίμως δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα, ο καταστηματάρχης δεν εισακούει τις παραινέσεις του Δήμου» και το «Μετά την παράσταση ο Δήμος υπέβαλε μήνυση στο θορυβώδες κατάστημα, το οποίο ως καφέ-εστιατόριο δεν έχει άδεια να παίζει μουσική ― σίγουρα όχι σε εντάσεις ντίσκο». Το «νομίμως» περιορίζεται στην υποβολή μηνύσεων κατόπιν εορτής; Οι αστυφύλακες δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να σταματήσουν τη μουσική, π.χ. να αφαιρέσουν τα μεγάφωνα; Τι λέω κι εγώ τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## nickel (May 2, 2021)

Από αύριο, Δευτέρα του Πάσχα, ανοίγουν εστιατόρια και καφέ χωρίς μουσική. Δυσκολεύτηκαν πολλοί να βρουν την επιδημιολογική εξήγηση: όταν η μουσική είναι δυνατή, μιλάμε πιο δυνατά, με αποτέλεσμα τα φονικά σταγονίδια να αποκτούν μεγαλύτερο βεληνεκές και μεγαλύτερο φορτίο. Μακάρι να εφαρμοστεί το μέτρο (να γελάσω;) και να κρατήσει αρκετά, όσο χρειάζεται ένα κοινωνικό πείραμα, για να ανακαλύψουν κάποια μαγαζιά ότι ο κόσμος μαζεύεται εκεί για να συνομιλήσει και όχι για να ξεκουφαθεί. Ιδιαίτερα τώρα, που περάσαμε τόσον καιρό κλεισμένοι μέσα και εκτονωθήκαμε αρκετά, μόνοι μας, με τις μουσικές μας και με τις ταινίες μας, ελπίζω ότι θέλουμε να βρεθούμε με κόσμο και να μιλήσουμε, να ξαναβρούμε εξασθενημένες δεξιότητες.


----------

